# Fall Officially Begins with Bull Run; Port O'Connor, TX



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I've said it before, this is my favorite time of year. I believe fall starts when the big bulls start passing through the gulf passes. We caught just a few last month, and I knew it would be getting better. The last few days proved it, we landed some 22 bull reds and 8-9 black drum. All the fish were carefully released after a few quick pictures. This is something you have to try at least once if you haven't before. The shear power of these reds is just amazing, and to think some of the bigger ones we have caught could easily be 20-30 years old. Both parties were repeat clients, one group experienced this for the first time last year and were trying to set new personal best. Goal accomplished, 44-46". The other group has been fishing the jetties with me for almost 9 years, and this time they brought the kids along to let them have a go at these big bulls. Not a bad FIRST saltwater experience having your first fish at 48". We all had fun and will have many stories to share 'till next year.

My only remaining dates for bulls left open are November 18,19,21,22.
Contact me if interested in trying your hand at battling on of these brutes.


----------

